# Excisional biopsy of buttock mass - Need help



## codedog (Sep 12, 2008)

Need help -Patient had an ecsional biopsy  of buttock mass . Doctor offfice says ct code 21930  i am not sure this is correct- IT was deep subcutaneous


----------



## dmaec (Sep 12, 2008)

21930 doesn't have a specific level within the soft tissue (unlike other biopsy codes).  
I like the code, at least from what little information is given to go by 
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## beck627 (Sep 12, 2008)

What about 21925? Your thread says "biopsy" so I am thinking you should not use 21930 unless he was actually doing an excision. Just my opinion...


----------



## mbort (Sep 15, 2008)

21930 is for the back or flank...I dont believe the buttock is considered part of either of those (I could be wrong.). 

I'm thinking even though it was deep, that you will have to resort to an Integ trunk code.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 16, 2008)

*21930*

I'd go with 21930 ... I'd consider buttock to be part of the back

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## mbort (Sep 17, 2008)

I guess it depends on what part of the buttock too.  If it were on the lower butt cheek, I'd still go with trunk. If it were more to towards the hip, I may look at hip codes. If it were up high and close enough to the back, I may sway the other direction.


----------

